# How to replace a section of track?



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

My used layout is all Atlas Code 83 and a section got damaged in the move. How do I lay down the new section now that it's longer with the joiners than the gap it's going into?


----------



## 1TXPrrfan (Dec 19, 2017)

*Replacing Damaged Track*

To replace a damaged section of track:
1. Use Xuron or similar flush cutters, or a motor tool with cutoff disc, to cut out the damaged track and remove the joiners,ballast, if any and any other debris.

2. Measure and cut a new piece of track to fit the space.

3. Place the new track on a workspace with the rails face down and use a sharp knife to cut off 2 or 3 ties from each end- to get clearance for the 
joiners. Save the ties to place under the track once installed.

4. Slip new rail joiners on the rails until they’re flush with the rail ends.

5. Set the new track in place, line up rails, and use tweezers or needle nose pliers to slide the rail joiners onto the existing track. 

6. Once verified that everything lines up- solder the joiners/rail for electrical conductivity.

7. Slide the cut off ties under the track and you’re done!

Ballast or detail as desired.[/SIZE]


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

1TXPrrfan said:


> To replace a damaged section of track:


Makes total sense , thanks.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Takes a little practice to make good cuts with the Xuron's. You could also use a fine toothed track saw, or a Dremel with a cutoff wheel, but the Dermel would be the worst option because you can't get a nice vertical cut. Using the Xuron's you will need to file the track, difficult to do to the track that your not removing. I think the fine toothed track saw is the best option but eve it needs some room. You might cut one rail at a time also so you can hold the rail and not damage the part your going to leave. Another option is to look where you have joiners already and replace the entire section, then you only need to maybe cut the replacement track to fit.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you happen to have the Dremel Moto-Flex tool flush 90° cuts are possible. It's a great time saver, takes up little room, and you are not handling a large power tool.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another way*



Canadian GP said:


> My used layout is all Atlas Code 83 and a section got damaged in the move. How do I lay down the new section now that it's longer with the joiners than the gap it's going into?


 Canadian GP;

If the new piece (except for the rail joiners) is the same length as the damaged section, you may not need to cut out the damaged section. If the rail joiners on the damaged section are not soldered, you can slide them back further into either end of the damaged section. You may need to cut away some of the plastic "spikes" from the track, with an X-acto knife, in order to make room for the joiners to retract into. Once the damaged section is removed, you can use the same procedure on the new piece of track. Cut away a few "spikes" slide the joiner into the new track piece and lay it in place. Then slide the joiners outward to mate with the rail ends of the adjacent track sections. 

Good Luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

does peco metal code100 railjoiners fit onto Atlas code 100 rails?
Regards,tr1


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

tr1 said:


> does peco metal code100 railjoiners fit onto Atlas code 100 rails?
> Regards,tr1


Not very well, in my experience. And Atlas joiners are "loose" on Peco rails.

Of course, if that's what ya have on hand, with needle nose pliers & solder...


----------

